# Profibus DP / PA Anbindung



## miroblaz (5 November 2010)

Hallo an alle,

bis jetzt hatte ich Erfahrung nur mit Profibus DP Anbindung der Peripherie an eine SPS Steuerung. Jetzt soll ich die Drucksensoren mit der Profibus PA Schnittstelle mit einer ET200 S (mit Profibus DP Mastermodul) verbinden.

Meine Frage: Kann man die Sensoren direkt auf die PB DP Leitung anschliessen und die Datenrate auf 31,25 kbit/s reduzieren oder braucht man unbedigt einen PA-Link + PA-Koppler?
PS: Die Sensoren befinden sich nicht in einem EX Bereich.

Dankeschön.


----------



## corrado (5 November 2010)

da auf dem PA-Bussegment Energie für Sensorik UND information über das gleiche Leitungspaar gehen brauchst du ein passendes Koppelelement. 

Gruss Corrado


----------



## Klärmolch (5 November 2010)

Es gibt/gab von Pepperl&Fuchs mal was, das wurde in den DP-Bus geängt,
daran wurden die PA Teilnehmer angeschlossen.
Die Geschwindigkeit lag bei 93,75kb. Das Gerät belegt selbst keine Adresse.
Wir hatten sowas bei uns auf der Anlage, wurde aber durch DP/PA-Link ersetzt
um den DP Bus auf 1,5Mbit zu setzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Es gibt/gab von Pepperl&Fuchs mal was, das wurde in den DP-Bus geängt,
> daran wurden die PA Teilnehmer angeschlossen.
> Die Geschwindigkeit lag bei 93,75kb. Das Gerät belegt selbst keine Adresse.
> Wir hatten sowas bei uns auf der Anlage, wurde aber durch DP/PA-Link ersetzt
> um den DP Bus auf 1,5Mbit zu setzen.



Das Gerät von Pepperl&Fuchs hatte ich auch schon bei einem Projekt. Nachteil ist dann, wenn man noch Umrichter oder sonstige Teilnehmer am Profibus hat braucht man noch eine weitere DP-Schnittstelle. Wir mussten damals in die 400er noch eine IM DP-Masteranschaltung einbauen.
Ansonsten funktioniert das Gerät von P&F einwandfrei.


----------



## Klärmolch (6 November 2010)

Bei uns war das alles in einem Strang am internen DP der 416-2 bzw. 315-2DP.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ahennecke (8 November 2010)

*DP PA Koppler - Mögliche Lösungen*

Hallo, Miro Blaz

PROFIBUS DP und PA lassen sich sehr leicht integrieren, weil sie die gleiche Datenstruktur verwenden.  Nur die Feldbusphysik ist unterschiedlich.  Das erfordert allerdings einen Apparat zwischen DP und PA.  Dieser Apparat übersetzt die Feldbusphysik, überträgt die Daten zwischen DP und PA, speist die Feldgeräte und entkoppelt in den meisten Fällen auch die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.  Damit kann der DP-Bus mit beliebieger Geschwindigkeit betrieben werden. Die zwei Lösungen sind: 

Pepperl+Fuchs Segmentkoppler
http://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/cps/rde/xchg/global/hs.xsl/428_segmentkoppler.htm?force=1
 (eventuell Sprache umschalten) oder: 

  * konfigurationslos
  * transparent:  d.h. alle PA Geräte erscheinen wie DP-Teilnehmer
  * Nicht-Ex (P+F macht nicht nur Komponenten für den Ex-Bereich) 

Siemens DP/PA-Link

Aufgepasst bei der Installationsplanung:  Für PA benötigt man ein Kabel mit einer anderen Spezifikation. Und: Die elektrischen Werte sollten vorher einmal überprüft werden. Die Software dafür kostet nichts.  www.segmentchecker.com.  Und eine Planungsrichtlinie mit Kochrezeptcharakter  (in Englisch) gibt's dort auch zum Herunterladen und Einlesen ins Thema. 

Ein anderes Forum mit guten Antworten und Expertendiskussionen aller Hersteller finden Sie auf www.profibus.com. 

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne per Mail oder Telefon zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, 

Andreas Hennecke
Product  Marketing Manager
Fieldbus Technology, FieldConnex®
*Pepperl+Fuchs  GmbH* - Lilienthalstrasse 200 - D-68307 MANNHEIM 
Phone:  +49  621 776-1601 
Telefax: +49 621 776-1557 
E-Mail:ahennecke@de.pepperl-fuchs.com

www.pepperl-fuchs.com, www.fieldconnex.info


----------



## miroblaz (8 November 2010)

Dankeschön für euere Antworten. 
An dem Profibusstrang habe ich keine weitere Geräte ausser die 4 PB-PA Drucksensoren. So muss ich mich nicht um die Geschwindigkeit sorgen.
Ich werde mich nach beiden Lösungen umsehen.

Wie sieht die Hardwarekonfiguration im Simatic S7 aus, wenn ich den Siemens DP/PA-Link benutze? Muss ihm eine Profibusadresse vergeben werden?


----------



## Klärmolch (8 November 2010)

Der DP/PA Link erhält eine Slave Adresse für den DP Bus und eine Master Adresse für den PA Bus.
Der PA Bus ist ein zusätzlicher Strang in der HW-Konfig.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ahennecke (8 November 2010)

@al: 

Für alle, die über die geringe Busgeschwindigkeit gestolpert sind (DP 93.75 kbps):  Dafür gibt's jetzt eine kompakte Version vom SK3.  Gut für ein oder zwei PA-Stränge und volle Geschwindigkeit auf dem DP.  

@miroblaz:  Man weiss ja nie, was man später noch an das DP-Segment hängen will.  

Gruß, 
Andreas


----------



## miroblaz (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,

jetzt soll ich mich wieder mit der Einbindung der Profibus PA Drucksensoren beschäftigen.
Ich habe in der Hardwarekonfiguration in Simatic S7 Eine CPU ET200S mit einem Mastermodul. Das Modul habe ich mit dem Link IM 153-2 per Profibuskabel verbunden. Der Link ist mit dem DP-PA Koppler über Rückwandstecker verbunden. Meinen Drucksensor habe ich an den Koppler angeschlossen und ihm eine Profibusadresse vergeben.
Wenn ich in der Konfiguration online gehe und den Baugruppenzustand der CPU öffne, habe ich eine Meldung in der Slavediagnose, dass der Slave mit der Adresse 4 (Drucksensor) ausgefallen ist.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Adressen:
   CPU-Master PB-DP: 10
   Link PB-DP:            20
   Link PB-PA:            2
   DP-PA Koppler:       3
   Drucksensor PB-PA  4

Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot meiner Konfiguration.

Dankeschön für die Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## Klärmolch (11 Mai 2011)

Deine HW-Config stimmt nicht.
Die IM und der FDC sind zusammen DP/PA-Koppler.
Das ist eine eigene Hardware mit extra Bestellnummer.
6ES7 153-2BA81-0XB0
Den habe ich im Einsatz.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (12 Mai 2011)

Kallo Klaus,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe zwar die Konfiguration geändert und den FDC entfernt, allerdings habe ich danach das selbe problem, dass mein sensor "ausgefallen ist".

Und was mache ich mit der FDC, bzw. wie soll der eingestellt werden (Profibusadresse)?

Meine IM 153 hat die Bestellnummer: 6ES7 153-2BA82-0XB0

Gruß 
Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (12 Mai 2011)

Hi,
das sieht doch gut aus.
Du darfst den Teilnehmer 4 nicht in die Profibusdiagnose vom DP-Bus packen.
Der hängt im PA-Bus.
Ich nehme an Du willst den Sensor mit SFC14/15 bearbeiten.
Da muß die Adresse des PA Mastersystems angegeben werden.
Habe leider im Moment mein Projekt nicht zur Hand, kann aber heute Abend mal nachsehen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (12 Mai 2011)

Hi,

ein wenig peinlich zu fragen, aber wie kann ich sicher stellen, dass mein Teilnehmer 4 nicht in der Profibusdiagnose ist?

Ein Beispielprojekt wäre mir sehr hilfreich

Dankeschön.

MfG
Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (12 Mai 2011)

Hast Du die Konsistenz der HW-Konfig überprüft?
Die HW-Konfig an die CPU übertragen?
Wie hast Du festgestellt, das der Teilnehmer 4 nicht da ist?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Klärmolch,

Ja, ich habe die Konsistenz geprüft. -> Keine Fehler
Dann habe ich die Konfiguration an die CPU übertragen.
Danach ging ich mit der HW Konfig online.
Beim Doppeklick auf den Drucksensor kam das Dialogfenster mit der Frage: "Soll der Baugruppenzustand von diesem DP/PA Link aufgerufen werden?"
Wenn ich auf "Ja" klicke, kommt die Meldung über den Baugruppenzustand (Siehe die Bilder im Anhang).

Gruß
Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (12 Mai 2011)

Geh mal in die HW-Konfig.
Dein PA-Mastersystem anklicken, --> Objekteigenschaften --> Allgemein
Subnetz Profibus Eigenschaften --> Netzeinstellungen --> Höchste Profibusadresse --> Haken bei Ändern und auf die höchste Adresse der PA-Teilnehmer setzen.
Abspeichern und an die CPU Übertragen.


----------



## miroblaz (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Klärmolch,

ich habe es so gemacht (die höchste PA-Teilnehmeradresse ist 4), aber es kommt das selbe raus.

Eine Ander Frage: Da ich beim Testen bin, habe ich PA Netzwerk noch nicht aufgebaut. Angeschlossen habe ich den Sensor an die Klemen des Kopplers P+ und P- direkt. Und der Busabschlussschalter steht auf ON.
Die LED für DP leuchtet gelb und für PA blinkt es, auch gelb.
Kann man daraus erkennen wo der Fehler liegt.

Gruß
Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Link http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=1144387&forcedownload=true

Das müßte die passene Doku sein.
Anschlüsse und LED Meldungen sind dort beschrieben.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (13 Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln. :icon_confused:

In der HB_DP-PA_d.pdf Seite 12-3, was für mich zutrifft, steht:
Bedeutung:
Der projektierte Aufbau des Link
stimmt nicht mit dem tatsächlichen
Aufbau überein.
oder
Das IM 153-2 hat zu mindestens
einem projektierten Slave keinen
zyklischen Datenaustausch.​Abhilfe:
Überprüfen Sie die Projektierung
und den Aufbau des Link.
oder
Werten Sie die Diagnose des
IM 153-2 aus und kontrollieren Sie
die gemeldeten Slaves (Anschluss,
Adresse, Parametrierung,
Konfigurierung).​Ich finde einfach die ursache nicht.

Auf der Seite 12-4 Steht für die blinkende BF LED
DP/PA-Koppler nicht oder nicht
korrekt projektiert.
Ursachen:
• PROFIBUS-Adressen
stimmen in der Projektierung
und am DP/PA-Koppler nicht
überein.
• Redundanzmodus​Abhilfe:
Überprüfen Sie die
PROFIBUS-Adressen in der
Projektierung und am
DP/PA-Koppler.​Hier habe ich z.B. die Adresse für den Koppler auf 3 gestellt. In der HW Konfiguration ist es eigentlich nicht einzustellen.


----------



## Klärmolch (13 Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir das eben bei meiner Anlage angeschaut.
Der DP/PA-Link besteht aus dem IM und dem FDC.
Beide sind mit 24V Spannung versorgt.
Am IM geht der Profibus DP auf den 9-Poligen Stecker und es ist die
in der HW-Konfig vergebene Adresse eingestellt.
Am FDC sind alle DIP-Schalter OFF und der 9-Polige Stecker ist frei
Der Therminator ist ON (bei mir letzter Teilnehmer).
Der PA-Bus ist an P+/P- direkt angeklemmt (oben).
IM und FDC sind mit der schwarzen Steckbrücke über Rückwandbus verbunden.
Die DIP-Schalter nur im stromlosen Zustand ändern.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (13 Mai 2011)

Bei mir waren die DIP Schalter auf der FDC nicht auf OFF. 
Ich habe sie alle auf OFF gestellt und jetzt habe ich auf dem FDC keine Fehler. 
Auf dem Link habe ich immer noch eine blinkende BF2 LED
und in ca. 30 sek. Intervallen ein Reset der IM 153


----------



## Klärmolch (13 Mai 2011)

HW-Konfig neu übertragen?

In dem Handbuch steht eigendlich alles drin was man braucht.

Am besten Du fängst komplett von vorne an.
Erstelle ein neues Projekt mit den Systemvorgaben.
Verdrahte und stecke alles so zusammen wie es sein muß.
Stelle die Adressen entsprechend der Systemvorgabe ein
Schalte ein, übertrage die HW-Konfig neu.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klärmolch (16 Mai 2011)

Rückmeldung wäre schön.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo Klaermolch,

ich habe heute etwas mehr zu tun gehabt :-( 

Dabei habe ich mich auch bei dem Drucksensorhersteller erkuendigt.
Der sagte mir, dass die die Sensoren immer mit der Siemens Software suchen lassen uns fann softwaremaessig eistellen. (Steht aber nicht in der BA) .
Den PDM Tool (ich denke dass es so heisst) habe ich aber nicht. 
So habe ich fuer morgen einen Sensor organisiert, der bei einer aelteren Anlage, in der Firma meines Kumpels funktioniert hat. Dann werde ich mit Sicherheit wissen, ob die Konfiguration richtig war oder nicht. ;-)

Bis bald

Miro


----------



## miroblaz (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Klärmolch,

Heute habe ich "endlich" einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter des Sensorherstellers am Telefon gehabt. 
Die ganze mühe war eigentlich umsonst, da ich die ganze Zeit die GSD Datei benutzte, die ich vom Hersteller gekriegt habe. 
Der Sensor war aber nicht herstellerspezifisch, sondern profilspezifisch eingestellt. So hat er mir eine neue GSD Datei geschickt (PA139700.gsd) und somit waren alle meine Probleme weg.  

Gruß
Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (17 Mai 2011)

Na toll, so kann man sich auch beschäftigen.....

Hast Du den DP-Link jetzt mit den DIP-Schaltern so laufen (FDC alles OFF)?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## miroblaz (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Klaermolch,

ja, ich habe die Konfiguration so gemacht wie du es mir am Anfang gesagt hast.
Der Link hat die Adresse 20 und die DIP Schalter am Koppler sind alle OFF.
In der Hardwarekonfiguration habe ich nur den Link projektiert und danach die Sensoren.

Beim Sensorhersteller hat es aber auch lange gedauert, bis sich jemand gemeldet hat, der von der Sache was versteht. Aber, was kann man machen, so ist es nun mal.

Gruß

Miro


----------



## Klärmolch (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Schön das jetzt alles funktioniert.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

